# Advice please



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have a full-time job offer from Alberta, Canadian company. I wanted to know if I would be eligible to apply for Permanent residency under Alberta Immigrant Nominee programme. 

If yes, what would be the process, can I apply directly for PR under this category from my home country or it can be applied for landing in Canada on a work visa. Is this state run visa have a quick process for PR?

Anyone having knowledge about it.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Three things:

1) You need to apply for Express Entry. You can apply for this from outside of Canada.

2) Canada has _Provinces_ and not _States_. Australia has States and no, it is _not_ the same thing. Canada is Canada and Australia is Australia. Please get the terminology correct, especially when you arrive in Canada to live.

3) Please do not use text speak on the forum. 

Please see Rule 6

All posts on this site must be in English. Non-English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. This includes not typing "plz" whenever you mean to say "please", "u" or "ur" for "you" or "your" etc.

This is an English only forum with many users whose first language is not English and use of text speak makes it more difficult for them to understand posts.


Good luck to you on your journey to Canada!


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for quick reply.

How much time does express entry approval take these days?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends on whether or not you receive an iTA.

Check out the video in the sticky at the top of this forum... it will give you an idea as to the process and the timeframe that CIC try to stick to.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 3) Please do not use text speak on the forum.
> 
> Please see Rule 6
> 
> ...




I am _soooooooo_ tempted to post in text speak in order to bust your chops :eyebrows: 

Just in one of those weird moods today!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> I am _soooooooo_ tempted to post in text speak in order to bust your chops :eyebrows:
> 
> Just in one of those weird moods today!


You are lucky that infractions, while cumulative, expire after 60 days...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You are lucky that infractions, while cumulative, expire after 60 days...



It would be so worth the infraction just for the lulz :eyebrows:

You do know, of course, that I am only teasing right?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> It would be so worth the infraction just for the lulz :eyebrows:
> 
> You do know, of course, that I am only teasing right?


That's the only reason why I didn't infract.


----------

